

IBrothers Grimm: The eBook is dead, long live the eBook - yu
http://recombu.com/news/ibrothers-grimm-the-ebook-is-dead-long-live-the-ebook_M11639.html

======
mikecane
I hope people notice this and vote it up. A great success story. (Usual
disclaimer: I'm not part of it.)

